# Do your dogs give gifts and cards?



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Today is my husband's birthday and my two boys gave him a birthday card, along with me. 

Alex is 12 and can write pretty well and spell, but Fargo who is only 6 months old has trouble holding the pen and really can't spell that well. 
Of course I'm teasing, but that's how they sign their cards. 

I was wondering if anyone else buys gifts and sends cards to their loved ones that come from their dogs?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha...my pups send a card for every holiday to my sister, "Aunt Brooke," at her clinic.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

mine are too cheap to get their own, so we let them add their names to gifts from us!

Layla will hold a marker in her mouth while I move the card around under it to form her name. I let Blush chew on on of the corners for a bit-she's just a baby, nobody expects her to sign! If I gave her a pen to hold, she would swallow it...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine give cards and gifts at birthdays and holidays. Since they cant drive to the store, we pick the stuff up and let them sign the cards. I got a vegetable dye ink pad and let them put their paw print on the card. And then I just wipe their paws clean.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Carol, you're a trip... will have to check that out! Mine are always included on the cards.. even our parrot! They give gifts to daddy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You mean there are dogs that don't send cards and pressies? Mine send cards and pressies to their Dad, (and me), Nanna, Grandad, Uncle (my brother), cousin (dad's dog Katie).

They love getting them as well.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy almost always has cards and presents for my wife, but not always for me.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Of course!!!!!!! They're members of the family! The kids, grandkids & hubby always get gifts from the boys! We also sign our Christmas cards from Gwen, Ron, Oliver & Nyg and our answering machine says, "You have reached the home of Gwen, Ron, Oliver & Nyg....."


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs AND cats send cards and gifts!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Howl kud hew axe dis kwestun. Ob courts we sen gibs n cars. Dares mummys day.. end dares burfdaze, hen dares crystalmas, dare owl swords ob howlerdaze. End wee right he-male n wirk hat da 'pewter wen da mummy iz nod lukink. 

da dawgees bbbobb n tach


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

twogoldenboys said:


> Today is my husband's birthday and my two boys gave him a birthday card, along with me.
> 
> Alex is 12 and can write pretty well and spell, but Fargo who is only 6 months old has trouble holding the pen and really can't spell that well.
> Of course I'm teasing, but that's how they sign their cards.
> ...


We do ocasionally but mostly just add Midas on to our cards just like one of the kids.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

both of mine sign along with the rest of the family.I like Carol's idea of foot print.You are so creative !!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes...hubby gets cards from Jester. His handwriting and spelling are awful! I also always sign cards I send to close friends and family with our names "& Jester too"!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The grandparents always get cards from Brady.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is generally included on our cards to family, but for DH and I, she gives us our own gifts at birthdays and Christmas. she also gives gifts to her grandma on her birthday.

at christmas, the furry "cousins" exchange gifts. as in, Divot (SIL's choc lab) and Faith exchange gifts. this year Faith will also exchange gifts with her rotten kitty cousins Bonnie & Clyde.

"grandma" gets into the swing of things too - Faith gets presents from Santa under the christmas tree!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sign all our cards and gifts from Deb, Dan, Selka and Gunner, even to relatives who don't care for dogs. Our Christmas card is usually a pic of them. : ) and will be again this year! You all know which picture too! LOL!


----------

